# ISP Software, RADIUS, Traffic Shaping, Squid



## esz (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,

sorry for my bad english. I am planing to start an ISP busines and deliver Internet via WIFI to the villages around my house. I need a little help on that. I have very good experience with Ubuntu on desktops, so i will give it a try on a server. I need a litle advise about Radius software.

Can someone give me a direction where i can find some informations on ISP software. As mentioned in the title i am interested in three - four services running on the server.

1. RADIUS via WIFI
2. Bandwith managment and in adition packet shaping if the bandwith exceeded my internet link.
3. Very agressive Proxy server.
4. FTP
5. Any sugestions


Thank you for your help.


----------



## esz (Jul 20, 2009)

ups. I am on freebsd org  no ubuntu


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2009)

Bye!


----------

